# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  El impuesto de alcabala  en predios rusticos

## wgalloso

EL IMPUESTO DE ALCABALA  EN PREDIOS RUSTICOS *WALTER GALLOSO MARIÑOS  ASESOR LEGAL- fono 99- 832*4190* 
En el ejercicio de la actividad profesional, cada día las burocracias administrativas de los  Distritos y/o Provincias, que tienen a su cargo las administraciones tributarias, vienen generando una serie de trabas en la liquidación y pago del impuesto de Alcabala, a la cual se hallan sujeto las transferencias del derecho de propiedad, sea cual sea su modalidad (excepto las exoneradas) de predios rústicos, estos se debe básicamente en la intencionalidad de buscar la mayor recaudación posible efectuando distingos allá donde la ley no distingue, pues si hablamos de temas tributarios, por principio (PRINCIPIO DE LEGALIDAD - RESERVA DE LA LEY) establecido en el Código tributario ( NORMA IV.- Sólo por Ley o por Decreto Legislativo, en caso de delegación, se puede:  (a) Crear, modificar y suprimir tributos; señalar el hecho generador de la obligación tributaria, la base para su cálculo y la alícuota; el acreedor tributario; el deudor tributario y el agente de retención o percepción, sin perjuicio de lo establecido en el Artículo 10 ..); es decir que la autoridad tributaria no puede establecer criterios distintos para el cobro de un impuesto si no esta claramente establecido en la norma que la genera; tiene que ser expreso no tácito.
Este comentario lo efectuamos, pues si nos atenemos a la naturaleza propia de la actividad agrícola,  podemos comprar un predio rústico, en blanco o con plantaciones en pleno proceso productivo, lo cual hace determinar que  se tenga que distinguir en su adquisición el valor del terreno y el valor de las plantaciones.
Desde esta perspectiva,  por ejemplo en la Municipalidad de Humay (Pisco), y  en la Municipalidad de Salas (Ica),  se pretende cobrar el impuesto de alcabala, sumando ambos valores,  con lo cual pretenden establecer que existe un solo valor unitario (tierra y cultivo).
Que, es necesario tener presente,  que la Ley de Tributación Municipal, (D. Leg. 776)  establece en forma expresa: Artículo 24°.- La base imponible del impuesto es el valor de transferencia, el cual no podrá ser menor al valor de autoavalúo del predio correspondiente al ejercicio en que se produce la transferencia ajustado por el Índice de Precios al por Mayor (IPM) para Lima Metropolitana que determina el Instituto Nacional de Estadística e Informática.
Que, siendo así el computo para la liquidación del impuesto del Alcabala deberá ser efectuada sobre la base del valor establecido en el autoavaluo para el predio; teniendo como base según lo preceptuado por la norma citada, en su Artículo 11°.- La base imponible para la determinación del impuesto está constituida por el valor total de los predios del contribuyente ubicados en cada jurisdicción distrital. A efectos de determinar el valor total de los predios, se aplicará los valores arancelarios de terrenos y valores unitarios oficiales de edificación vigentes al 31 de octubre del año anterior y las tablas de depreciación por antigüedad y estado de conservación, que formula el Consejo Nacional de Tasaciones - CONATA y aprueba anualmente el Ministro de Vivienda, Construcción y Saneamiento mediante Resolución Ministerial. Las instalaciones fijas y permanentes serán valorizadas por el contribuyente de acuerdo a la metodología aprobada en el Reglamento Nacional de Tasaciones y de acuerdo a lo que establezca el reglamento, y considerando una depreciación de acuerdo a su antigüedad y estado de conservación. Dicha valorización está sujeta a fiscalización posterior por parte de la Municipalidad respectiva.
Como se podrá apreciar existe un craso error de interpretación de parte de los  funcionarios al pretender liquidar el pago del impuesto de alcabala, teniendo como base el valor acumulado de las plantaciones adquiridas, las cuales por su propia naturaleza al ser cultivos estos son de carácter temporal  y no fijas ni permanentes, que no pueden ser establecidas para el valor del predio (ni siquiera se le puede aplicar el criterio de mejoras).Temas similares: Cofopri  y el proceso de saneamiento de predios rusticos Presuncion de propiedad por parte del estado de predios Artículo: Ingresos por drawback serán considerados inafectos para prorrateo de gastos en Impuesto a la Renta Minag transferirá S/. 10.92 millones a Cofopri para titular predios de 182 comunidades nativas Los Gremios  Agrarios y el Impuesto a la Renta

----------

